

Photo Tampering Throughout History - superberliner
http://www.cs.dartmouth.edu/farid/research/digitaltampering/

======
khafra
The Stalin photo 4 from the top is also part of a museum exhibition about the
endemic editing of history during his regime: The Commissar Vanishes

<http://www.newseum.org/berlinwall/commissar_vanishes/>

------
bbg
Here's a recent post on a NY Times blog regarding a cropped photgraph of Dick
Cheney:

<http://lens.blogs.nytimes.com/2009/09/17/essay-9/>

